# First catch on the fly



## dugue4 (May 29, 2012)

After about 6 different times trying, I caught my first fish on a fly. It was a black crappie about 5 inches at hooks airport. I caught a bluegill a few minutes later.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, that's how it starts for a lot of us. Before you know it, you will be planning trips to various places for fly fishing. Its a wonderful world!!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the dark side!!!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Very cool. Those fish will cost you more time and money that you can imagine, but it's all super rewarding.

You have to love the flyfishing forum. Post up catching two fish totaling 10 inches long -combined- and we all get it.

Congrats -


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Outearly said:


> ...
> 
> You have to love the flyfishing forum. Post up catching two fish totaling 10 inches long -combined- and we all get it.
> 
> Congrats -


Exactly!


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

whatever you do, don't start tying your own. I'm thinking about quitting and getting into drugs to save money.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Whipray said:


> whatever you do, don't start tying your own. I'm thinking about quitting and getting into drugs to save money.


This is funny. I've over bought materials. Somehow. I have about 15 packs of Adams gray dubbing and yet never tie flies for cold water trout.


----------



## dugue4 (May 29, 2012)

Whipray said:


> whatever you do, don't start tying your own. I'm thinking about quitting and getting into drugs to save money.


I've told my self don't even think about it. I can't afford another hobby...


----------



## ifsteve (Jan 17, 2016)

My best advice on getting flies - make buddies with guys who are insane fly tiers. They are always tinkering with their flies and tie up enough for a whole army. Then they will gladly give you a bunch to try and "let them know how it works."

I literally have more redfish flies than any fly shop I have ever been to and I didn't tie a single one of them....lol


----------

